# Germany - England



## Gao (Mar 22, 2017)

Hello , today i expected passion game between "old friends" teams of Germany and England.
My predictions for this match was home win , last time Germany lose his game 2:3, but today im sure they win. Also i think is good to place over 2,5 goals bet too.
Good Luck !


----------



## Aina Vougt (Apr 27, 2017)

Gao said:


> Hello , today i expected passion game between "old friends" teams of Germany and England.
> My predictions for this match was home win , last time Germany lose his game 2:3, but today im sure they win. Also i think is good to place over 2,5 goals bet too.
> Good Luck !


cool, thanks for informing us <3


----------

